# Porn Company Creates Interactive Sex Game for Microsoft Kinect



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

> A demonstration of a new sex game for the Kinect video game console received more than 11,000 hits on YouTube by Thursday morning -- just 15 hours after it was posted.
> The controller-free console designed for family fun became a new medium for pornography less than two months after it was released.
> The game allows users to simulate sex acts using the console's advanced technology, which requires users to move their bodies instead of a controller.


Full Article: http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2010...es-sex-game-microsoft-kinect/?test=latestnews


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

I'm surprised it took them 2 months. So, any bets on who is going to be the first porn actress to license her image for such use?


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Hick Child: Dang it, Buck. It's my turn to use the sex box!
Buck: It's my sex box! And her name is "Sony"


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

There is a joke about using ones joy stick controller somewhere in there, but I think I'll refrain to keep from getting suspended.


----------



## Mikemok1981 (Jul 9, 2009)

This is a textbook example of "Rule 34"


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Mikemok1981 said:


> This is a textbook example of "Rule 34"


:lol:


----------



## robsmithmortgage (Nov 28, 2010)

This is awesome news....


----------



## robsmithmortgage (Nov 28, 2010)

What will they think of next? Feedback machine?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

fluffybear said:


> Full Article: http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2010...es-sex-game-microsoft-kinect/?test=latestnews


fluff......you've really outdone yourself this time! :eek2:


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> fluff......you've really outdone yourself this time! :eek2:


Am I the only one to find it amusing there is use of the words fluff & porn? :lol:


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

sigma1914 said:


> Am I the only one to find it amusing there is use of the words fluff & porn? :lol:


Nope...:lol:


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

ava devine be my guess


----------

